# Ode to Sam :(



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

I am sooo bummed out. Sam has always been my hardiest, healthiest and toughest fish. Almost double the size of Diablo and Chester, he earned the tough 'Merican name "Samuel Colt". I noticed today before I left for work his fins were clamped- however as soon as he noticed me he started acting totally normal. He ate his food and wiggled at me for more. I thought to myself I should do a water change when I get home tonight, even though He just had one 2 days ago (he lived in a 10 gal.). When I came home, he was gone 

I had just taken pictures in anticipation of creating a thread to show off his dramatic color change. Good bye my little fire work fish, say hi to little Siku for me. X 


Here are some picts from AB, and when he first arrived- then a few taken just a couple days ago during his water change.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry. He sure was beautiful.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost Sam. He was a very beautiful boy.

RIP Sam.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry tokala.  He was beautiful. <3


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aw  It's always hard to lose pets. So sorry he was a beauty.


----------



## Chibi09 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss. He was a very beautiful soul. l&l I'm with ya.


----------



## STARLITE111 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sam was a beauty. I truly am sorry for your loss


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was bautiful.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss :-(


----------

